# BEWARE ! Useles Billy is scouten for empty hunten camps! #308



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

No joke, Yall take precausions


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Had reports in our area he's up to no good & scoutin for loot.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't tell Nutnut......................................................Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm  yet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Bout reeb run time.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

That's some good advice Kmc. Billy likes to play finders keepers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2015)

Did the Billy Bro's kill any turkeys ??



BLD here in da MON !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

I like bammers story and K's after shot story. Hope K is OK.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

I think i left my allergy meds in the trailer. 
Got all the meats resting comfortably in the freezer now.
We didn't take too many pic's but here's the ones we took:


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I also ran my head into the awning on the motor home trin to load-up before the bigrain. OUCH>


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Lil billy from fixed my tempture control knob in my car and the vent control knob. But he forgot to plug the antenna back into the radio


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Nic pics.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice job bamer and killa K


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Bammer is pretty good wid some calls, he likes his wang bone & cutten hen box.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

I pretty much used a diapham both mornins.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

We also got a mess of dove wid our gamo air rifle.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I also ran my head into the awning on the motor home trin to load-up before the bigrain. OUCH>



Shook the whole trailer when you did it. Looked painful.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

And rabbits also driven to where we gonna hunt in the a m's


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Y'all give me the keys to yalls camp and I'll keep a watch fer yall


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Shook the whole trailer when you did it. Looked painful.



 Smarted for sure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Nice job bamer and killa K


Thanks oops. Kenny is a LOT better than he lets on. 


kmckinnie said:


> Bammer is pretty good wid some calls, he likes his wang bone & cutten hen box.


I like it when they talk back to me. 


kmckinnie said:


> I pretty much used a diapham both mornins.


I gonna try to learn how to use them again. Definite advantage to you once they got in close.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Y'all give me the keys to yalls camp and I'll keep a watch fer yall



Burn it down!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Burn it down


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2015)

What


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

Fuzzy, I bought me a cooler that has a place for a padlock.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What



I like to set it in fire


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Fuzzy, I bought me a cooler that has a place for a padlock.



Make sure I get the spare key


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bubbette mad at me. I shouldn't have told her we went to Georgetown and ate at Michell's seafood buffet. Now she wants me to go to Publix and get her some crab legs. Sez it's only fair.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Drank a mans beer up while he is out hunting and he goes and puts a lock on his cooler


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette mad at me. I shouldn't have told her we went to Georgetown and ate at Michell's seafood buffet. Now she wants me to go to Publix and get her some crab legs. Sez it's only fair.



Yo know men are not allowed to have a good time unless momma gets her too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

And they gave "you" an award.


----------



## bshadrick (Apr 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i left my allergy meds in the trailer.
> Got all the meats resting comfortably in the freezer now.
> We didn't take too many pic's but here's the ones we took:



good job bama


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

How's Meshak and Tobedwego?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Fire...fire..fire!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 19, 2015)

I hope next weekend doesn't rain like this weekend


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 19, 2015)

It's forecasted to rain...again.

I hope it changes


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Well I gotta go unload the truck of some ammo and a few guns.
Thengrill some steaks.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

My dog can count............


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> And they gave "you" an award.



I left you two beers. I am the MUB.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 19, 2015)

I give her a robin egg......................then I eat 2..................she gets mad...........................


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Y'all remember me talking about the pressure washer at Lowes for $319? Well I went and checked it out, crunk on the first pull and came with a two year warranty, and I talked them down to $275. Wooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Good negotiating matt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Oops is gonn be proud and give matt one of those half hats


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 19, 2015)

I shore hope it don't stop raining !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> Y'all remember me talking about the pressure washer at Lowes for $319? Well I went and checked it out, crunk on the first pull and came with a two year warranty, and I talked them down to $275. Wooo



Hope you never have to "try" to use that warranty !!


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 19, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Hope you never have to "try" to use that warranty !!



I've never had a bad experience with Lowes, did you have one? 

What happened?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Good job Mt. Patience pays off


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't have patience


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Caution boys. Don't show this pic to your old ladies and tell them that I cooked this for Mrs Mag tonight. I don't need y'all's broads texting me tonight again. Plus, it will make you look bad and your old ladies jealous. ..Deer tenderloin, cream spinach and couscous.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 19, 2015)

*???*

Think KMac trying to make up for eating Seafood with out ME


----------



## oops1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Mattech= better hagglin skills than oops


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Caution boys. Don't show this pic to your old ladies and tell them that I cooked this for Mrs Mag tonight. I don't need y'all's broads texting me tonight again. Plus, it will make you look bad and your old ladies jealous. ..Deer tenderloin, cream spinach and couscous.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hagglin flap^^


----------



## oops1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hay... Mrs. BMW.. How are you?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I shore hope it don't stop raining !!



Creeks gonna rise


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Tkw  got some good food. Mag I ain't into koshers


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

Is that a woodpecker, BmW?????


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

O K, I'm back for a little bit. Man them quail where goot.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

What is couscous?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Caution boys. Don't show this pic to your old ladies and tell them that I cooked this for Mrs Mag tonight. I don't need y'all's broads texting me tonight again. Plus, it will make you look bad and your old ladies jealous. ..Deer tenderloin, cream spinach and couscous.


Couscous? You get mancard points deducted for eating arab food. Okay maybe mancave points or get anti-american points deducted. 


Buck killers Wife said:


> Think KMac trying to make up for eating Seafood with out ME


You too? I had to get crab legs from Publix for her. 


Migmack said:


> Creeks gonna rise


Oh, we WAY past that. Water was across the road in several places already.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> What is couscous?



Sorta like rice but I think it's actually a pasta.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Rained off and on all day, over 4" just today. The Moultrie boys got out long enough to kill a bird this morning.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is that a woodpecker, BmW?????


Field larks.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

We just rode around this afternoon. Saw quite a few turkeys, and 18 deer.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Couscous? You get mancard points deducted for eating arab food. Okay maybe mancave points or get anti-american points deducted.
> 
> You too? I had to get crab legs from Publix for her.
> 
> Oh, we WAY past that. Water was across the road in several places already.



I would agree but we all eat Chinese and they're commies...I don't descriminate when it comes to food


----------



## oops1 (Apr 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Sorta like rice but I think it's actually a pasta.



It is.. Microscopic macaroni without the hole and the curve


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Bo$$ love$ them Moultrie Bozs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

BkW just went outside to smoke a ham.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Moultrie is home to me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Mag is a fancy pants


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

Only place I'd live  beside ga is Western NC


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Camp raiding season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Rained off and on all day, over 4" just today. The Moultrie boys got out long enough to kill a bird this morning.


Congrats to Benji on a wet mountain bird! 


kmckinnie said:


> Field larks.


I thought you said you was just target shooting with the 22 mag?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 19, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 19, 2015)

Flap


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mag is a fancy pants



Hey, leave my britches out of this ....I just like food. Not much this ole boy won't eat.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to Benji on a wet mountain bird!
> 
> I thought you said you was just target shooting with the 22 mag?



Benji did get him and he was wet. He was more on hill that a Mountain though.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey moon!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Moonpie is in da house


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Moonpie can sho nuff cook


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

evening


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 19, 2015)

I love you moonpie


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey Mark.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

What I mist?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hay Fuzzy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

Moonpie,?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Da sleep monster done bit me again.
Gonna make rounds and call it a night.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Moon done left. He's a regular over in the outdoor cafe. He can cook!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Go ban somebody Bamer


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 19, 2015)

Deep in the valley in beneath the storm I arise to justify the claim it is of the power that I takin with during these times ohhhhhhh what a wonderful time to  do that thing u say I just can't walk without knowing could it be ohhh could it be I'm captured within the powers of the rampant king because I am a swag king I wait up looking like this u feel me I don't so this for nothing it's called cash money round here. Hail to the glory I am here for the ride ohh snap what was that CHICKEN WING THIRSDAY!!!!! I'm out of here


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

say what


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Deep in the valley in beneath the storm I arise to justify the claim it is of the power that I takin with during these times ohhhhhhh what a wonderful time to  do that thing u say I just can't walk without knowing could it be ohhh could it be I'm captured within the powers of the rampant king because I am a swag king I wait up looking like this u feel me I don't so this for nothing it's called cash money round here. Hail to the glory I am here for the ride ohh snap what was that CHICKEN WING THIRSDAY!!!!! I'm out of here



100% true!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2015)

I heared dat.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 19, 2015)

nite yall


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Rockdale Buck=Scrapy


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

RB, my antenna picking up what you Broadcasting.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

KRun up late.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Glop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Stolt that flop from right under yall


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

How is every one this rain soaked evening


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2015)

Wonder who rock buck is.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2015)

bigelow said:


> How is every one this rain soaked evening



Wet


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Rockdale buck is the modern day Jim Morrison.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Moultrie boyz don't play!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Tell them to leave one for me bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nite y'all!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Rockdale Buck=Scrapy


Tisk tisk for even thinkin it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Sorta like rice but I think it's actually a pasta.



As long as it ain't mucous cous.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Scrapy???


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

One of them Cook boys from Quitman in here.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW just went outside to smoke a ham.


Bet that would be hard to light. A real lung workout too.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy???



Oh Oh.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Scraps wound up with some honkey tonk special last night.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Scraps wound up with some honkey tonk special last night.


Let's just say I was chasin down a couple that ran a big tab the previous night.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Scraps wound up with some honkey tonk special last night.



Somebody said he had a wad of money that would choke a Draft Horse. Said he kept pulling the money out of a brown envelope with my name on it. Buying round after round for the house. Me and Scrapy gonna have to have a meeting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody said he had a wad of money that would choke a Draft Horse. Said he kept pulling the money out of a brown envelope with my name on it. Buying round after round for the house. Me and Scrapy gonna have to have a meeting.


 That envelope money part just ain't so bo$$. I got them chased down and one paid up right quick. Dissun got beligerant and I told her I would take it out of her hide. She calmed right down and said "try it". Well she's a whole lot bigger than me boss and I ain't figured out what I'm gona do about getting it back yet.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody said he had a wad of money that would choke a Draft Horse. Said he kept pulling the money out of a brown envelope with my name on it. Buying round after round for the house. Me and Scrapy gonna have to have a meeting.



Uh oh ! Unless there are pics, there is a serious fine.


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 19, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> That envelope money part just ain't so bo$$. I got them chased down and one paid up right quick. Dissun got beligerant and I told her I would take it out of her hide. She calmed right down and said "try it". Well she's a whole lot bigger than me boss and I ain't figured out what I'm gona do about getting it back yet.



Lol! I gave myself another hernia laughing at this.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

OR in here. Come on in OR, but don't give your dues money to Scrappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

I am taking crappy to Large claims court.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

I put in a lot of long hours swindling, uh earning that money.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

Really bo$$, I jotted em all down on paper and it was them that forgot to ask for their tab that very night.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Scrappy you know you are close to losing your key.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 19, 2015)

Nite guys  see u in da mirnin


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Night Bigs.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrappy you know you are close to losing your key.


But I already got $120 back from Datn. Dissun's tab is a little higher. And Faithfull came in before I left out last night and he always tells me to put my drinks on his tab so I told him I already had a few on it and he paid $9 for three of them House drinks of Crown and Coke. After that almost fraekus with Dissun last night, she called up today and appoligized about the tab but if I had of reminded her that night while she had the money, she would have paid. Made it sound like my fault. Anyway, said she is in a tight right now and needs new tires. She is in such a tight she might get used tires. I worked out a deal. She will bring in the money and I will tell her where she can find some almost new tires lining somebody's driveway. Winner! You get your money and got less weedeating to do.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2015)

Night all. Giving you one more chance Scapy, you know those rich boys come in there playing high stakes poker on Sunday night. Don't forget to cut the pot 10%.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Night all. Giving you one more chance Scapy, you know those rich boys come in there playing high stakes poker on Sunday night. Don't forget to cut the pot 10%.


Don't know nuttn 'bout Poker and cutting pot. Don't hardly even know how to plant it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 19, 2015)

I gotta bee gone early tonight myself. Had to be up at the crack of 10AM to get to church. My schedule is all messed up now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mourning?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Let it burn.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

benben gonna get him a gobbla!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I heard benben this morning saying, "whoo...whoo.. whoo's cooking for me???"


----------



## ccherry (Apr 20, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

mownin


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

went fishn


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

all i got was a lousy wet t shirt


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

where's my green ank pen


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Hae


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuzzy has road rage!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Useles


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Yo!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Flippin


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

To the


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

What happened to rebel yell?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

hay guys


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mornin'.....got lotsa ketchin' up to do


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Think this flood is gonna be the end of the white bass run this year.......Im gonna miss those fishes.......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

......all the crappie have left my secret crappie fishin' spot too.  I think it's about time to start thinkin' about the trouts.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

some of them feesh will get lost in all that new water


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

won good $ fishin over a flooded parking lot oncet


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

The fish migrate north for the summer


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

sad for bed fishers


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> The fish migrate north for the summer



wish ida thought about that


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> The fish migrate north for the summer



Don't blame em


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

They ride piggy back on the ducks going home.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

They's some ducks like hanging out at my white bass fishin' spot


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Maybe they leavin' together


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

All this info above is useles


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 20, 2015)

Da crick done rised, couldn't get to my spot this AM>


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Mornin Errbody!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> All this info above is useles



the uselesser the better


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 20, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> All this info above is useles



Well tell us .........why do roosters crow ??


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

might be a good time to break out cheekun livers for some hyberds


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> might be a good time to break out cheekun livers for some hyberds



Just googled it, and apparently that actually works......I may give that a shot here shortly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Well tell us .........why do roosters crow ??



To annoy every living thing out there that's not a chicken. They consider it a bonus if it irritates you while you're turkey hunting.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Honk Honk


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey Red bammer


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey Red bammer



wassup Martin?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Just to let everyone know Sapelo Island is now minus 1 pig!! But we greatly increased the islands revenue due to the influx of aluminum!! LOL.. Great time, cool place to go relax and enjoy a weekend!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> wassup Martin?



Nice turkey!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Good deal Honkey. How'd the turkey hunt go nitram. Saw pics of some good chow. Yall have a good time?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Craziest thing, The island has a public campground. However if your like me and know a local that will allow you to use a vehicle of theirs you can't drive to the campground!! HUH... Me and the ferry captain got off on the wrong foot right from the bat. He asked me "Who are you coming to see" My reply "Porkie Pig" !!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Good deal Honkey. How'd the turkey hunt go nitram. Saw pics of some good chow. Yall have a good time?



Thanks Gut! I was curious about the Turkey hunt myself.. Fill us in Nitro!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Post pics, OH


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Turkey hunt was a good time.  We drank plenty of reebs, ate a bunch of good food, but the rain really messed up the turkey hunting.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Post pics, OH



I'll see what I can do about some pics. My phone's charging cable broke before we made it to the island  Therefore I had no camera. My buddies took a few photos so I will see about posting them. However the lack of a cellphone with no communication was very nice at times!!! The wife wasn't to keen on it though!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Turkey hunt was a good time.  We drank plenty of reebs, ate a bunch of good food, but the rain really messed up the turkey hunting.



Socializing is just as much fun as the hunting IMO.  Glad yall had fun frenchy


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nice turkey!



Yes it was. 
Gotta love a two year old!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

I had one at 100 yards but he wouldnt come to my side of the field.  Decoys didn't help.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Use a rifle next time martin.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Good deal omen honkey, what number where you in, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Did you see any longhorns?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

What about gators?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Or snakes?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

How many hogs didya see?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

And deer?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I saw bunches of coons there too, what about you? Did ya see any coons? Did ya didya?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

So did you stay at the campground or at the locals house?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Did you get to drive the roads any?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I live those island hunts


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Love***


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Flip


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Don't mean to get all up inyo bidness omen


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

We want to know honkey!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sup hils and mattech.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I live those island hunts



Wheeew, Well Matt, We stayed at the locals house, rode around the island or what parts we could ( it was pretty wet and impassable in a borrowed 2wd Cherokee) We didn't pick a area because we couldn't get to the campground to pick one (We was warned by a local in a state truck but he said he weren't no lawman). We signed in at the WMA sign in board since that was all we could get too!! Saw the most sign around the "Lumber dock" and killed just north of that. I bet we saw 50 deer and some really bigger than I was expecting. Had lots of fun!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey Nitram


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Saw no cows, 1 snake and 1 gator. 3 women (I think) 3 young fellas came over on Friday and stayed in the campground. They prolly are regretting that the sand gnats were pretty thick!! lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

The DNR really needs to step in there. How can you set up a hunt if you can't get to the campground to sign in? They told me the locals stopped driving to the north end of the island due to a guy named Billy who rented a truck and drove around all night shooting stuff and stirring up the wildlife!!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Wheeew, Well Matt, We stayed at the locals house, rode around the island or what parts we could ( it was pretty wet and impassable in a borrowed 2wd Cherokee) We didn't pick a area because we couldn't get to the campground to pick one (We was warned by a local in a state truck but he said he weren't no lawman). We signed in at the WMA sign in board since that was all we could get too!! Saw the most sign around the "Lumber dock" and killed just north of that. I bet we saw 50 deer and some really bigger than I was expecting. Had lots of fun!!




OK cool, yea, there are two "helpers" they are natives to the island, I forgot their names but they are real cool dudes. One of them is actually married to a college professor that lives in Canada, she came to the island for research and met him. They take turns visiting each other throuout the year and have a daughter in college. Anyway, glad you had a good time, if you ever put in for the quota hunts maybe we can get on the same hunt. Its a lot of fun tiding the trailers and watching about 20&30 deer being hauled in all at once.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

I told the guy that we were bowhunting so they wouldn't hear us all night!! LOL. He didn't think it was that funny though. And said if you wanna drive north then drive north, I ain't gonna stop ya!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> OK cool, yea, there are two "helpers" they are natives to the island, I forgot their names but they are real cool dudes. One of them is actually married to a college professor that lives in Canada, she came to the island for research and met him. They take turns visiting each other throuout the year and have a daughter in college. Anyway, glad you had a good time, if you ever put in for the quota hunts maybe we can get on the same hunt. Its a lot of fun tiding the trailers and watching about 20&30 deer being hauled in all at once.



We are going to make this an annual event!!! We all had fun and enjoyed a 60" TV!!! We roughed it!! LOL.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Morning peeps, Waz happenin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Live from Nitrams Camp


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Figured i'd come back and not leave till i kill a turkey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey, Martins camper is a whole lot nicer than the one he put me in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Figured i'd come back and not leave till i kill a turkey



Good luck. Hearing or seeing anything?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Get em mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck. Hearing or seeing anything?



Not a thing, At work, just picking at Martin. I couldnt post from there if i tried. NO and i mean No service. Luckily i remembered how to get back to Gray , ga. It wasnt untill there that i act. got a signal to turn on my gps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks again Nitram for the invite!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

NP...will have to do it again.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

In the meantime...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

^triple deuce post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

^fun round to shoot post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

setup post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop post


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks again Nitram for the invite!!



Yup, big thanks to Nitram for having us and being a great host


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> We are going to make this an annual event!!! We all had fun and enjoyed a 60" TV!!! We roughed it!! LOL.



Good deal, the experience out there is like no other. You probably ain't gonna kill no trophies, but your gonna have fun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

I would kilt some Turkeys but Billy was driving too fast and kept unloading the gun everytime we got in the truck.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Bammer got a turkey in the rain. Just sayen.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Billy is goin to make some wing bone calls outa quail wings. Goin to call in some quail.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Its fixen to pour down here.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy birfday ccherry. Hope you have a good un.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday Green tractor man,
and morning y'all.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy birthday CCherry!


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy bday CCherry. Woooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday Ccherry and boss.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, I'm working in a fertility clinic today. The doctor was just beside me looking in the microscope and asked if I wanted to see male reproductive parts. So I just got to watch a few million tad poles swimming around. Pretty cool actually.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

You guys got me wantin' to go on an island hunt.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

......maybe bring fishin' pole so I can bring something home in the event I don't kill a deer.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Well, I'm working in a fertility clinic today. The doctor was just beside me looking in the microscope and asked if I wanted to see male reproductive parts. So I just got to watch a few million tad poles swimming around. Pretty cool actually.



Mattech got some extra cash today!!!! lol. That's cool!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> ......maybe bring fishin' pole so I can bring something home in the event I don't kill a deer.



It was fun!! It's like visiting a 3rd world country but it was worth the effort it took to make it happen. The island's north end is open for hog hunting until May 15th. Primitive camping!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

What time is it 

I think I'm late for work


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What time is it
> 
> I think I'm late for work



You got plenty of time Bigs, No rush!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

bigs gonna get fired from his scouting Job


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

who partook in the most reebs tis weekend at nitrams hunt?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Weren't me..


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I would say tie


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram??


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

I think I only had about a bakers dozen


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

A long with a little brown water.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Yo, Essay!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> A long with a little brown water.



That doesnt sound healthy at all...


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

I seen that and loled mtech


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

T=snitch


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Essay snitch


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram did not drink white lightning


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I let my wife read over the last billy thread, she lol'd at mud's picture on the phone with her.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

we smoked some cigahhhs


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

I have to head back down to Florida today or tomorrow morning


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

My best guy in Atlanta just put in his 2 week notice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I let my wife read over the last billy thread, she lol'd at mud's picture on the phone with her.



I missed dat...  I only seen 3 picutes


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

He is in my list now


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I missed dat...  I only seen 3 picutes



Hilsman posted it. I think it was page 24 or 25 .


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> My best guy in Atlanta just put in his 2 week notice





bigelow said:


> He is in my list now



You should fire him.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Did honkey kill a pig?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 20, 2015)

sorry about your loss Bigs
maybe you'll find someone better.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Watching the hotties at church school (00)


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Fire him now, bigs. Show him who's boss.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

did nitram get drunk nough to share his flop-o-matic with yall?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did nitram get drunk nough to share his flop-o-matic with yall?



No, but I looked at it while he was asleep, it sure was shiney.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

And it


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Works like


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

That^^^^


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

my secret is still safe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

yall should have put something special in his seegar


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Them jokas was big


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Kapooya kapooya


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Runch rime


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Uh-oh......just found out from the PF that we are all fixin' to starve to death.......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

That makes me sad.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Let it burn


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

with my hunting skills this year im definitely going to starve to death.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

I have no skills, just luck


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Knew I should'a planted a garden......of course, then Ida had to defend it against the invaders, goot thing I stockpiled lotsa ammo fer the guns I am pretending I don't own.

Going to the krogers to buy a buncha beenie weenies this afternoon.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Need to learn some primitive survival skills.  First, how does one preserve meat without electricity?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cain't stop wuts comin'......it's the danged dismal tide


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

I hate when that happens


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm gonna rob all the hoarders.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Then steal all their ramen noodles


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I called and ordered my trailer almost a month ago, every time I call this place they say they will look into it and call me back. I honestly don't think I've ever worked so hard to give somebody my money.smh


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

You can have the noonles, I want the pork n beans.

Also think I'll bust down as many fences as possible to establish a wild cow, pig, n cheekun population........that way we can keep the cannibals from eatin' folks a little while longer.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

According to all the end of the world movies, folks will be cannibals within a year or two.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> we smoked some cigahhhs



What did I tell yall? Bet yall had some fine wine too.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

setup


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

flap???


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Finally got ahold of someone. He said it will be ready Thursday. Woooo guess I'm driving to Alabama Saturday.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday to CC and Bo$$!!!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What did I tell yall? Bet yall had some fine wine too.



They were from Amsterdam.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Good flop Hilsman^^^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

http://deals.kinja.com/amazon-shrug...m_campaign=Feed:+lifehacker/full+(Lifehacker)


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

That's a good deal for a WiFi tablet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> That's a good deal for a WiFi tablet.



Yep, think the wife paid almost 200 for hers


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

I see reg. was 139, she got ripped off


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I see reg. was 139, she got ripped off



That's only the 8 gig, if y'all got the 16 that might be why


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Got to be useful and go back to the work place. Somebody has to watch em work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> That's only the 8 gig, if y'all got the 16 that might be why



ahhh, ok, she got it prob. about a year ago and she loves it.


----------



## ccherry (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Happy birfday ccherry. Hope you have a good un.



Thanks Boss!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

mud dont know what a gig is...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Gonna take the Ga. boys hunting on my end of the county this afternoon.


----------



## ccherry (Apr 20, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Happy Birthday Green tractor man,
> and morning y'all.



Thanks Krun!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Watching the weather channel. Looks like South Ga. is  getting hammered.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> ahhh, ok, she got it prob. about a year ago and she loves it.



tell her i said hey


----------



## ccherry (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Happy birthday CCherry!





mattech said:


> Happy bday CCherry. Woooooo





mudracing101 said:


> Happy Birthday Ccherry and boss.



Thanks ya'll!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy birfday cherry!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 20, 2015)

Good luck to y'all bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 20, 2015)

I need a nap.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

HAPPY bIRTHDAY CC


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud dont know what a gig is...


Yeah i do, you stab a frog with it.



hdm03 said:


> tell her i said hey



Heck naw


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna take the Ga. boys hunting on my end of the county this afternoon.



Good luck to y'all Bo$$, I'm still waiting on my invite. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud dont know what a gig is...



He found out this weekend....


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Looky there^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Anybody wanna ride with me up to Bo$$' place to turkey hunt?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I invited myself


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

I got home and the wife said that she had the eery felling that someone was watching her, i walked outside and found some pnut shells and muddy boot prints in the bushes by the window


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Anybody wanna ride with me up to Bo$$' place to turkey hunt?



Im' in


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

dropped the dog off at the vet this morning....he was real quiet the whole way there.  I think he knew.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was going to break Nitrams Flopper when i seen it, well i go to sleep and get up in the middle of the night to sneak over and steal it. I get up and there was Nitram and Mattech already up playing with it, i snuck back the way i came,


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Pnut is busted....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Anybody wanna ride with me up to Bo$$' place to turkey hunt?



I'm in.  May 1st weekend?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm in.  May 1st weekend?



CAnt that weekend thats Talladega, vroooommmmm...dranky drank.... Vroooommmmm, dranky drank


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

turkey hunt in the morning and bourbon tours in the afternoon.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

crap..I'm thinking about askin the GF if she wants to go to that with me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> crap..I'm thinking about askin the GF if she wants to go to that with me.



Tell her i said Hey, we'll meet ya there.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

That's my daughters bday weekend, after that is mothers day weekend.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

We don't really have to worry about the season.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

true..true..but i do want to hear one gobblin


----------



## ccherry (Apr 20, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday to CC and Bo$$!!!!



Thanks OTree


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> crap..I'm thinking about askin the GF if she wants to go to that with me.



The turkey hunt or Talladega?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Homo stood us up Saturday!!!!


----------



## ccherry (Apr 20, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Happy birfday cherry!



Thanks P Nut!


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> true..true..but i do want to hear one gobblin



I can gobble for ya. Lol


----------



## ccherry (Apr 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> HAPPY bIRTHDAY CC



Thanks Mig!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I can gobble for ya. Lol



true, but i dont think thats the same


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Good luck to y'all Bo$$, I'm still waiting on my invite. Lol



I have talked about having a Billy Turkey hunt up here. I got a nice camping ground down on the river. Running water a big covered area with picnic tables. It is in the middle of some good hunting and only a few yard from some good smallmouth and catfishing.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

There sure was alot of turkeys seen when we quit hunting and went to riding


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Either trip Matt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have talked about having a Billy Turkey hunt up here. I got a nice camping ground down on the river. Running water a big covered area with picnic tables. It is in the middle of some good hunting and only a few yard from some good smallmouth and catfishing.



Count me in Boss,


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

That would be a fun trip Bo$$.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have talked about having a Billy Turkey hunt up here. I got a nice camping ground down on the river. Running water a big covered area with picnic tables. It is in the middle of some good hunting and only a few yard from some good smallmouth and catfishing.



I've already taken a week of work this month and we have gotten stoopid busy, but if you are serious, I'm definitely down for next year. I have 7 seats in the van and can pull the trailer with supplies.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

7 seats, first come first serve, unless someone pulls out cash, then you might get bumped out of the van.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

We will set it up whenever yall like. The Deer hunting is a little tighter window, but that would be possible to.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah I'm in too.  My friend just went to KY this weekend and killed two stud gobblers.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mud I think I'm going to try and get to Dega..you camping out there?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Watching the weather channel. Looks like South Ga. is  getting hammered.



Bo$$ I haven't even iced em down yet!! We ain't getting hammered, Just sippin!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> 7 seats, first come first serve, unless someone pulls out cash, then you might get bumped out of the van.


I Call shot gun!!!!!!!! 



Nitram4891 said:


> Mud I think I'm going to try and get to Dega..you camping out there?



Yes, I will be there early Sat. morning, and leave Monday at 11


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Bo$$ I haven't even iced em down yet!! We ain't getting hammered, Just sippin!!



Well if I was down there, it would be different.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We will set it up whenever yall like. The Deer hunting is a little tighter window, but that would be possible to.



That would be awsome Boss, either way , would be good times.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Bo$$ I haven't even iced em down yet!! We ain't getting hammered, Just sippin!!



Crap, i'm stil at work, no sippin here


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm getten hammered.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm at werk too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats K


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Billy trip to Kentucky would be awesome!  I gots a nice pop-up camper...if I don't sell it tween now and then I'll bring it.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

They say it sleeps 6, but I've never used the thing.......


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Reason we didn't kill no turkeys is because mud kept blowing his grunt call.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Reason we didn't kill no turkeys is because mud kept blowing his grunt call.....



Who started it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was returning fire.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Lol


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

That would be a fun time in ky


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

flp


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Goot one Bigs


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

I will take some pictures of the camp ground and post them.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

How'd I get that 1


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

I got to get some work done


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will take some pictures of the camp ground and post them.



Now i'll have to keep up all the time till i see them


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm IN BOSS


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Prolly be tomorrow Mud. Think some of us will be hunting down there this afternoon. If it ever stops raining.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Gonna be sunny for a few days


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 20, 2015)

After this last round of weather


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Gettin a tournader north side of Atlanta now


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks eery on the east side. Like sumpins brewin


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Goin to see what the messican has to say


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Herro


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey MT!! What's shakin?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Honk Honk


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Funny thing, I have an employee I wanna get out the door and his Nme is William, or Bill or Billy!!!!!! Why did I/They hire him!!! I shooda known better.. Idjit!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Honk Honk



Nitro methane what's up? No UFO's today?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nah..all quiet till next week.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

I took a long lunch and tried to finish Gone Girl.... That's a goot flic!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nah..all quiet till next week.



That's gotta be nice!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

Honkey Dorey Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 20, 2015)

too early..now flop!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

is it Fryday yet?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 20, 2015)

y'all have a goot afternoon out for a while.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Some cra cra thinks he can cut in line wid a blinker.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I see a binker on, I speed up and givethe look.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok had to share y'all can try this at the next billy dru I mean hunt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll pull out some of my guns & ammo.& I got plenty!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

My favorite song, thanks krun.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'll pull out some of my guns & ammo.& I got plenty!



Not sposed to admit that on hera.......guns, whut guns, my guns all burnt up in a far........


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

We use empty shells we have shot where I'm from.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

"They" are reading this, and takin' notes......you can read all about it at v dare dot com


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

O K, no guns & ammo here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

cyl, I'm goin home.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

I lern lotsa useful gubmint avoidin' tactics from the PF


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I drove to the hood and gave my guns to the less fortunate.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

Somebody jus drove by and gave me his guns.  Hope they aint hot


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

Said he felt sorry for me.....  Goot thang I wore my ragidy werk clothes taday


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2015)

TP= giver


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I can run a job Honkey all I need is a truck $65 hr and $150 a day perdieum


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I can run a job Honkey all I need is a truck $65 hr and $150 a day perdieum



That's all? Shoot man i'll send ya some paperwork!!.LOL check ya mail everyday just before dark!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Here are a couple of pics from the trip. Check out the shot on the hog!! And the accommodations were painful!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh and the Hog only weighed about 40 lbs LOL.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

good eating


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

good kill. that's a spoiled honkey


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah I guess i'm spoiled.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

spoiled Flop!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats on the kill Honkey, and what the heck were y'all watchin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

After that pic i will not show the place i camped in Sat. night. It kept my head dry though.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Congrats on the kill Honkey, and what the heck were y'all watchin



I dunno, Probably sportscenter!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I dunno, Probably sportscenter!



Looks like y'all had a heck of a time


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I like goin to huntin camp an watchin huntin shows.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

We did it was a great time!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not real big on huntin though. Looks like a lot of work to me. Climbin that tree an all.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Guns are scary too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Those bows an arrows are hard to pull back it looks like.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Those razor blade thingys on the arrows look dangerous.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

They could cut someone.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

And I don't like being out after dark.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Those razor blade thingys on the arrows look dangerous.



Only if you touch them TP...


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I get lost easy enough in the daytime.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Not big on walking far either.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Nothin like a good dranken camp & watchen hunten channels.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Not big on walking far either.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

My cousin shot himself with a bow one time. He was cleaning it and it went off. He says he checked and it wasn't loaded.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I like riden the tractor & dranken.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Very dangerous sport.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I love drunken plowing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

That camp didnt look like no huntin camp to me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looked like vacation camp


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Except in September. Too dang hot and I pass out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

High dollar vacation camp


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

My uncle shot his self wid a pistol, that all it took was one shot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Honkey has a vacation huntin camp flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Looked like vacation camp



We have a winner!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I got the number 8 on my budweiser tractor. I race left turns around the field.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Honkey has a vacation huntin camp flop



You know how them honkeys be


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

A friend of the family got it done with one shot, too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I sit it thetruck & take pics of wildlife, Like at P C beach.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I got a coola on my tracta.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish I was riding a long dirt road right now.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A friend of the family got it done with one shot, too.



Rough way to go out!! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I wish I was riding a long dirt road right now.



Now you speakin my language!! Long dert roads and cold reebs with some Skynard playin= Good times!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Some of them around Elberton where we used to hunt was 15+ miles long. Buy beer on the town end and be drunk before you got halfway back to camp.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Sling shots break windows.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Red Ryders hurt cats.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Now you speakin my language!! Long dert roads and cold reebs with some Skynard playin= Good times!!



Rode many miles and drank many beers riding the roads lissening to the radio.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Chinese folks play ping pong at camp.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

I got in trouble today!! I just got a call in my office at 4:30 informing I missed Jury Duty!! I said No ma'am I didn't miss it I just didn't go... I'm getting a letter soon she said!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Red Ryders hurt cats.



22 cb's do too.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Its voluntary anyway, OH. Who cares.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Rode many miles and drank many beers riding the roads lissening to the radio.



Me too. It's still my wife's favorite date!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I wish I was riding a long dirt road right now.





OmenHonkey said:


> Now you speakin my language!! Long dert roads and cold reebs with some Skynard playin= Good times!!



Yep, not many round the house anymore.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I like seein the happy dance after someone shoot sumpan.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I do not heart jury duty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Honkey going to jail


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

flp


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Its voluntary anyway, OH. Who cares.



I think this was the serious type. She said I had to tell the judge why I forgot.  Well how do you explain scientifically how you forgot something? I Know I was still hungover from the hoghunt the weekend before... Sounds good right?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I like seein the happy dance after someone shoot sumpan.



We have victory dranks.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I got in trouble today!! I just got a call in my office at 4:30 informing I missed Jury Duty!! I said No ma'am I didn't miss it I just didn't go... I'm getting a letter soon she said!!



Goot for you.....i love gettin' mail!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Honkey going to be someones honky in jail


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

A celebration of sorts.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hope honky knows the judge


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2015)

awesome


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Help free honky


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I hope honkey ain't got no badonkadonk.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2015)

love celebrations


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Honkey going to be someones honky in jail



Maybe not!! I got bad breath!! LOL.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

Atleast you had one good last weekend before your jail time honky


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I think this was the serious type. She said I had to tell the judge why I forgot.  Well how do you explain scientifically how you forgot something? I Know I was still hungover from the hoghunt the weekend before... Sounds good right?



I still think its voluntary.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope honky knows the judge



I know them all. Maybe I can call in a favor!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Ordered by the court= Voluntary to TP...


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Tell him you forgot because you had been smoking a lot of weed the past few years and your mind doesn't work like it used to.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Tell him you forgot because you had been smoking a lot of weed the past few years and your mind doesn't work like it used to.



I can hear his response now.... "Me too" LOL...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2015)

lol's


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Maybe I won't get community service and have to work in the park on Saturdays.. That would be awful!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Billy does not like bold font. He says he's not old and senile yet.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm on a list now! I hate lists...


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Honkey going to the big house?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Hey



Hey 007!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

flop


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I still think its voluntary.



I think the voting part is voluntary but after you are on the voting roll it becomes mandatory if you vote or not. just what I heard.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Showed up just in time for a flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Honkey is out fo da day!! Goin to tell the wife and kids by.. Goin to the big house for awhile.. 3squares and 4walls...


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice pig Honkey


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Ya'll have a goot night!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Remember Honkey, soap on a rope


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Nice pig Honkey



Thanks Mark!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Remember Honkey, soap on a rope



LOL. Not funny..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2015)

I dont think it your breath they worried about honky. Later y'all i'm out


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I just got lost in the cyper world.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Cigars & whiskey make hunten camps happen.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Post pics of your prison tats, honkey!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

Booze and pills, too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Hand rolled cigars & home made wiskey.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

So I hear.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

The tatto says "Bubba"


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

On the lower back.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm late


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I hadto watch work today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Eeer them bozs  hadto werk while I watched.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Werk don't bother me, I can sleep next to it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I make 65 per hour, gotta company truck & get 200 a day to eat & drink wid.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Not bad fer a highschool drop in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd drop in from time to time.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Who got it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

matt just sat there wid flop wrote down for ten minutes.
WTG matt.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop^^^


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 20, 2015)

tell tp they are killing coyote pups in the other forum.  I bet he is gonna be mad.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 20, 2015)

Pappy is still at work, but he ain't working.  He is sitting on his big fat aspirin bottle


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Details pappy, we need details.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 20, 2015)

hey matt...

k,, they posted up they killed a momma yote and 5 pups, bout 3 weeks old.

TP is sho gonna be ticked.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 20, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=839056


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 20, 2015)

I told 'em how tp trained them and how good a house pet they made, but I don't think they really cared.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Only good yote is a ded yote


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I told 'em how tp trained them and how good a house pet they made, but I don't think they really cared.



pure breeds are hard to find


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

I like to shoot bottle rockets at em


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

I like to shoot roman candles at chickens


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Great idea^^^


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mattech got drawn for the fishing trip... Lucky dawg


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Matteck got horseshoes and rabbits feets.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I never win nuthin


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Current Attachments (276.6 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (276.6 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

That's a big ole worm


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Fancy pants reeb


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That's a big ole worm



Yes... Yes it is


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

I could catch 15 bream on that one worm


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Flap


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

What you call em. It's not a night crawler


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Baby snake.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Current Attachments (214.2 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (214.2 KB)	
I was hill in my taters and that big ole worm came crawling out


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh well so much for the baby snake
Guths got free rangin chickens


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Baby snake.



It ain't no baby snake. I've done caught and displaced 3 this week smaller than that joker


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

And won bigger


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd catch a big ole flathead with that worm


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Bo$$ or hillbilly ood now the correct name for em


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuzz balls gonna be mad when he sees that free rangin chicken ate the baby snake


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Worms are good for the garden guth.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Yall see my taters. They purty. Got a cheekin in there to too two 2


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Chicken looks delicious.......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats Matt


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Taters looks good too


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Worms are good for the garden guth.



Watched im burrow down under a tater plant. Thought bout feedin to the cheekin though


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Taters and chicken...........Good eats.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I like chicken and taters


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Dinner at guths house


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Have to bring our on reeb though......Billyies don't drink that high priced stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll brang the natties


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't like a snake killer


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll bring the ice


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dinner at guths house



I let my GF read the last two pages. Those are her cheekins. She's not happy with Migs


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I let my GF read the last two pages. Those are her cheekins. She's not happy with Migs



Why not....We'll share.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I don't like a snake killer



I didn't kill the snakes Migs. I found em a safer place to live


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Have to bring our on reeb though......Billyies don't drink that high priced stuff.



I'll drank it, especially if someone else paid for it. Don;t be turning down beer for me


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'll brang the natties



I'll hep ya drank em


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I let my GF read the last two pages. Those are her cheekins. She's not happy with Migs



She just don't like fuzzy men


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I let my GF read the last two pages. Those are her cheekins. She's not happy with Migs



If we can't eat em, can we shoot Roman candled at them ? We shouldn't have to worry about catching your yard on fire with all the rain


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

If they free billy will drank em.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Over an our late again for work this moaning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Got a tater in the toaster oven bout done now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Taters and natty light nothing fancy about me


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Watt.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Just pulld a tick off my back.It wasn't embedded yet but  was tryin hard too.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Another reason to hate summer fh


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I remember taking an embedded tick out my sons back he cried.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Evening, peeps.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Much rather a tick than get into a bed of chiggers.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Current Attachments (85.6 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (85.6 KB)


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey Bammer.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Don't mess with her cheekins Migs


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Chicken wisperer she is.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

I had to take my neighbors dog for a walk a couple of days ago. I took him through the woods and I got tore up by skeeters. Skeeters love me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

They foller her around?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Them some nice chickens


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Drink pickle juice mag


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Bammer changed his avy. This one is MUCH better


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> They foller her around?



She calls em TO her. Beats anything I ever seen. I'd post a video but I don't know how


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Drink pickle juice mag



 I've heard that before. How much? I like pouring pickle juice in my Pinto beans


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Good deal Bammer.Everytime I seen the nun it made me think of the Cheech & Chong movie Up in Smoke when Chong threw his roach in the car full of nuns at the border crossin


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Bammer changed his avy. This one is MUCH better


The bomb finally exploded. 
Kenny and a couple of other people said the animated avatar was slowing the forum way down when they came across it on their phone. I decided to take it down for the greater good.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I've heard that before. How much? I like pouring pickle juice in my Pinto beans



Cup a day.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The bomb finally exploded.
> Kenny and a couple of other people said the animated avatar was slowing the forum way down when they came across it on their phone. I decided to take it down for the greater good.



It made me dizzier than usual


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2015)

A tablespoon full of apple cider vinegar taken daily has kept me tick and redbug free since 1978. 

Free advice. Take it for what it`s worth.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> It made me dizzier than usual


It was awkward to say the least.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> A tablespoon full of apple cider vinegar taken daily has kept me tick and redbug free since 1978.
> 
> Free advice. Take it for what it`s worth.



I been redbug free,
Since I reached pubertee.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm dizzy a lot.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

More today than usual.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Sscrapy a poet


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> A tablespoon full of apple cider vinegar taken daily has kept me tick and redbug free since 1978.
> 
> Free advice. Take it for what it`s worth.



I think I can handle doing this better than than a cup of pickle juice


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Sscrapy a poet



And that's true two to too 2 tutu.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Sodium tabs do the same thing. Nothin like vinegar comin out you pores though.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Scrapies up early. Nice to see you our friend


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Sscrapy a poet



I don't think they like my aroma.
Some girls don't and some girls do.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I notice when I don't drink beer the skeeters eat me


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Sodium tabs do the same thing. Nothin like vinegar comin out you pores though.



I had a job landclearing by hand as a young fellow. We lived in a camp all week and had to take a salt tablet and a sulphur pill. By the end of a month our clothes would fall apart at the seems if not just ate up all over. Mama would not even wash my clothes with the family. Said mine smelled like Hades.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't mind the flavor of pickle juice not sure of the vinegar

Will it work the same nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I don't mind the flavor of pickle juice not sure of the vinegar
> 
> Will it work the same nic





It should. It`s just flavored vinegar.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll give it a try


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'll give it a try





Always drink it the night before you go into their territory. The stuff works. I was in the woods and swamps more than most folks because my work was there in addition to huntin`, fishin`, and just plunderin` and ramblin`. 

It don`t work for everybody, but if it keeps just one person from gettin` some of those diseases that are commonplace with ticks nowadays, it`s worth a try.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Nic has very useful information.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

flop


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Hils shows up to flop it.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Never seen as many chiggers in one place as Big Lazer Creek WMA in Talbot county.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Apple cyder or white vinegar?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Me and my 9yr old set up a blind then on the way back home my son said he was itching. He pulled up his pants leg he had hundreds of chiggers on him. He had to strip down and I stopped by the corner store and bought a $10 rip of anti itch spray it was awful for him


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

They took me out of the trailer put me in the admin building tomorrow I go up town with the fancy pants wearing filks . I'm moving on up like George Jefferson


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

To the sky.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Beans don't burn on the grill


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Chiggers are devil bugs.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

The vinaker werks.  I only get ticks and redbugs when i ferget to drank some vinaker


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuzzy movin to the east side


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Yall drinken pickle juice now..


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 20, 2015)

I wonder if wine would work?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Whats a filk?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall drinken pickle juice now..



whats the big dill????


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Wonder if you could just rub it on the skin?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Dave wut do U do for chiggers..


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Sulfer pills from the drug store, I've heard also.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

I heard if you rub yourself down with mud it works


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

People pay good money for a mud bath


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Whooo Matt.....congrats


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I've never tried the vinegar thing, always forget about it.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll be sure yo take pictures of my trip


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 20, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Dave wut do U do for chiggers..



It's clear and involves corn and sugar.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I will not forget my useless friends


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll be like JB in  a high rise wearing a rick flare printed t-shirt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Ï€÷ fuzzy top of the page. Can't keep a good man down.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuzzy will have to buy some new shoes


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats fancy pants fuzzy


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuzzy gonna be rubbin elbows with fancy pants crowd.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Dave got the best plan.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey Fuzzy, um.............um...............seem to be running a little short this week and wuz just wondering      you know with that big raise and everthang......................you know................hep a brother out..................


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

They put there pinky up while sippin on starbucks


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Apple cyder or white vinegar?





Apple. Bragg`s with The Mother. Best brand of vinegar there is.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 20, 2015)

I had some filk underware one times........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

The raise comes in June. I hope I ain't getting took


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuzzy fixen to beto good fer this crowd, Hangin in the P/F will be his hang out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Apple. Bragg`s with The Mother. Best brand of vinegar there is.



Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd refuse to go if it wernt at least .50 cents a hour


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 20, 2015)

I feel childish being useless when Nics around..........


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I've been chigger free eva sence I started hunten outa the truck.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm gonna miss ole fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I got the back shaver from the hornet 22's for Christmas I'll be a brand new man soon.  Got my nylon slacks silk red shirt and matching red boots I'll be fancy


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I feel childish being useless when Nics around..........





Don`t be. I`m leavin`.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

Wonder what kind the heath food store has,a organic base type of vinager.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I get other juices from there.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 20, 2015)

Prolly have to shave every two weeks too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be. I`m leavin`.



Hang around Nic.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm ready to get chigger & redbug free!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Even ole bammer puts in a joke or two


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

I've heard they like to bed up in Spanish moss


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm a firm believer in Nic's vinegar trick for chiggers and ticks. The few times i've been able to keep the vinegar down, i didn't have a problem the next day.
It's just that i seem to be unable to keep from hurling the vinegar. Even a tablespoon usually won't stay down.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Somebody done voted this billy thread down to 3 stars


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll chase it with beer.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd vote it to one star its a useless thread


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Bamma got vinegar reflux


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone know what to drink for gnats?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

With your money, fuzzy. Get a wax job on that hair.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Sand gnats ain't got a cure


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 20, 2015)

Us Indins don't have the problems wid bugs that you guys have.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> With your money, fuzzy. Get a wax job on that hair.



If I get .75¢ a pizza box I'll get me a trailer and a mexican


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Us Indins don't have the problems wid bugs that you guys have.



I don't get posian ivy


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

For gnats I get scabbledeggs & cheese grits. Let them sit outside for a few minutes. Then just add salt to taste.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I may haveto go patrol the halls & hunt a mole.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

What about no see ums


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

evenin


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

All this talk about skeeters,sand gnats,ticks,no see ums and red bugs done got me itchin all over.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

so I axed my wife


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> What about no see ums



thermacell


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

old lady mtr


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> What about no see ums



Are U talkin about black foot & big panthers !


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

evnin mtr


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

BB Boom is back.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

wait you fellas still ain't figured out the bugs yet?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

permanone


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

flop


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Dag gum it


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> BB Boom is back.



Often imitated, never duplicated. Oh wait....


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

anyway mrs mtr I axed her


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

are we gonna do it?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

she said sure


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Do what/


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

let's play cards.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

i put that eliptical together


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

You was being to useful


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

no place to hang a reeb prolly need to wear a thirsty hat


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

I got a good mop handle.....Think I'll whittle me out a BB Boom


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm confused


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

i put it together for her now she wants me on it


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm confused



con-fuzzed?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

Exercise machines makes a great clothes hanger


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

i have no intent to ride that thing


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

You confussed about the machine or the BB Boom


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

i plan to wait til she is using it then tell her


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

never mind you're busy


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

play cards


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

time for ice cream


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

My wife asked if I wanted to play cards and I told her Bama said i really shouldn't talk about the wife and card games on a g rated forum where something might be interpreted wrong or some sort of innuendo could be implied so i said no thanks i don't want to play cards.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm a firm believer in Nic's vinegar trick for chiggers and ticks. The few times i've been able to keep the vinegar down, i didn't have a problem the next day.
> It's just that i seem to be unable to keep from hurling the vinegar. Even a tablespoon usually won't stay down.



Cut it with water.  Thats how i started.  It only took about 2 cups of water for a teaspoon  Now its just a small glass of water


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 20, 2015)

bam!!!!!! cut it wif water flop^^^^^^


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Sand gnats ain't got a cure


 That's right. Skin so Soft helps. We call it skin so stink. Sometimes you got to grease down till it forms a physical barrier.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I remember buying exercise equipment for my x wife and it became a place to hang clithers. And she didn't lose no weight.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

It's worse to get out of your hair than Dapper Dan.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> My wife asked if I wanted to play cards and I told her Bama said i really shouldn't talk about the wife and card games on a g rated forum where something might be interpreted wrong or some sort of innuendo could be implied so i said no thanks i don't want to play cards.



Probably a good idea.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I remember buying exercise equipment for my x wife and it became a place to hang clithers. And she didn't lose no weight.



I broke my little toe on the home gym/clothes hanger. I gave all the exercise equipment  to Timmay the next week.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> My wife asked if I wanted to play cards and I told her Bama said i really shouldn't talk about the wife and card games on a g rated forum where something might be interpreted wrong or some sort of innuendo could be implied so i said no thanks i don't want to play cards.



I'd a liked to heard that conversation. It sounds awkward.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

Trade exercise equipment for fishing poles to the next dumb married guy


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Woooo



Bama got him a new avatar. Everytime I see yours I can't help but think an Asian toilette.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought all kinds of exercise equipment for the x because she really said she needed it. Gave it to her for Christmas and she looked at me like I hadn't showered in a year. She put approximately .073 miles on the treadmill and called it good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I just walk up an down hills for exercise. trot threw the woods lookin fer arra heads.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I eat icecream fer exercise.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

We play uno for cards.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

I heard twista is a cool game to play.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Bama got him a new avatar. Everytime I see yours I can't help but think an Asian toilette.


It's the Plumber's Friend handle stickin out of it that seals the deal for me.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey now  how is ereyone this fine evening


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

We didn't play


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I heard twista is a cool game to play.


 If you play it in the yard in sandnats don't use skinsosoft.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

I have no experience with sand gnats.  Skeeter's don't like me.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Good evening gentlemen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2015)

Slow night


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Good evening gentlemen



Good evening mark-7mag. All is chipper I hope.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Slow night


I'm early. folks leave out.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

flop?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

That was a tentative flop.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

I didn't realize mattech was donegone when I said something about the avatwar. Hope he don't get trifling with me about it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Good evening mark-7mag. All is chipper I hope.



Indeed it is Scrapy.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

That is Matts ice hole in his avatar.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is the Campground. It does need mowing, and you can see the river in the background. It is way up right now.

photo.jpg


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2015)

.....


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks nice  bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 20, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> .....



You don't say


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Bo$$ , I got your boo/ overhead money back. Don't shoot the truck. I loaned her my truck. Told her you always gon to bed by midnight. But now I see you are celebrating with your newlywed. She ain't got a phone, just My truck. Got know way of telling her don't get them tires tonight. Please try and not hit my truck 'less its in the tailgate. I done got lots of holes in the tailgate.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 20, 2015)

I haven't caught up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 20, 2015)

I need to ride up there and check that campground out, bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 20, 2015)

Y'all kill any bo$$?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

They recaps Scrapy, and the white paint done bout wore off of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Y'all kill any bo$$?



No but Benji and KyKev both missed one.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I need to ride up there and check that campground out, bo$$!



Come on Pnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> No but Benji and KyKev both missed one.



No way! Gimpers! Lol


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They recaps Scrapy, and the white paint done bout wore off of them.



She asked and I said they wasn't white cause you used them to mark7 off the driveway in the deep snow.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll catch up in da AM! I got to go to bed! Cyl.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They recaps Scrapy, and the white paint done bout wore off of them.


So you don't mind her getting afew then? She done kind of paid for them , in a way.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Save you from repainting recaps in this Spring cleanin.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Less weed eatin too.  Just ponder that fore my truck get shot all up is all I'm axin.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm trifflen


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Mattech back. OhOh. Sorry if I offended there, Mattech.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks good Bo$$, can't wait to get something together up there.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Mattech back. OhOh. Sorry if I offended there, Mattech.



I don't appreciate the negativity about my ice hole.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Angry trifflin flop^^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Just kidden scrappy, its all good. I wasn't far from making that a toilet that day either.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm trifflen


Thank goodness. I'm hopin trifling aint as bad as offended.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I got called into atl medical tonight, I need two pistols at this place.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

And a few tazers


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Gonna be up all night


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

I am jellyous. How in the world can you post 5 times befor I can even respond to a previos post?  Dat's why I wait so late to start. I don't even drawl to my knowlege.

{thank goodness for autocorrect.  I thought knowledge was spelt like colledge.}


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Just type and hit list quick reply


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

In the small white box in the bottom


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

See


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Juat like tha


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Is easy


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

And fast


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

No time at all


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

It helps


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

To be quick on a keyboard


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I got called into atl medical tonight, I need two pistols at this place.


 Hope somebody didn't squat on that Plumbers Friend handle. you might want to remove that. It's an accident waiting to happen looks like.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Understand?


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't think no one squared on it


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Squared*


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Squated*


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Autocorrect got me twice


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

But I'm fixin to


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

down on that handle and missed thank goodness.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Just type and hit list quick reply


I always avoided hit listes at all costes.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Smart ideer scrappy


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Smart ideer scrappy


 Just sittin hya , grinning, thinkin about Bo$$ celebratin about now.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

I gots some catchin up to do......


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

So, I seriously drove 1½one way, got escorted by security, charged $385/hr labor and travel,just to take 45 seconds to turn a screw. Smh


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

It took longer to get my tools out.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> So, I seriously drove 1½one way, got escorted by security, charged $385/hr labor and travel,just to take 45 seconds to turn a screw. Smh


 That wasn't about the lady that had a facelift was it?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

What you do mattech is well worth the time and effort.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Some folks are just so vain and can't take instruction from the docter.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got tired reading about all the exercise equipment......we got a basement full of it, never gets used.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice camp, Bo$$


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

After a weak the black and blue got gone and she "looked in the mirror" and what did she see?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

she saw a lovely lady.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Somebody with their fingers in the till.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ive tried the vinegar tick cure, it's worked for me.  Problem is rememberin' to drink it the night before Im inda woods.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Doc said when you brush your hair you will find a screw in the back of your head and don't twist it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Come on mattech. I  feel kind of naked out hya all by myself.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody with their fingers in the till.


Thought you was celebratin tonight. and put aside suspicious ways.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Wonder if a yote would be a decent pet if raised from a puppy......think the puppy killer may have mist a cool opportunity.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody with their fingers in the till.


 I never heard it put like that.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Could use it as a trackin' dog


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

One of the funniest threads I ever read was TP's yote puppy thread


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

But, still, even though it ain't my idea.....if I came across a bunch of yote puppies I'd be tempted to try and raise one as a pet.

I darn sure couldn't kill a puppy like that fella did.  Just not in me.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Postin' to myself.......


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice place boss


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm here jb


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

Driving to fla in the am  should be sleeping


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody with their fingers in the till.


In geo morphizm Billy talk. Is "till" like 'til?  Is 'taint like 'taint so?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey Bigs


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

Good nite ereyone Yall dream of uselessness and whatever else makes you happy


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

Workin from the house tomorrow, so I don't have to wake up till 6:30......so I'm up a little late.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

LAter bigs


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> In geo morphizm Billy talk. Is "till" like 'til?  Is 'taint like 'taint so?



The till is the money you take in on any given day. It is supposed to find it's way to me pretty much untouched.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey jb  

Wife wants to get me a John boat or canoe or row  boat for my bday this Sunday  

I think it's more of a family gift to mess around with at the lake  

All I want is a nicer smoker  I don't have the heart to tell her 

Wonder if mtech could drop a hint to her


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2015)

Nite Bigs.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Postin' to myself.......


 Nuttn new 'bout dat. In fact , I like it.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

Nite boss  if you find a makeshift camper on your spot just come in and say hello


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2015)

Nite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy early Birfday Bigzzz !!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey jb
> 
> Wife wants to get me a John boat or canoe or row  boat for my bday this Sunday
> 
> ...



I wouldn't tell her.  Jon boats are cool.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm smoking 250+ butts this weekend.  Gonna have 4 smokers running, 80 - 90 at a time, 3 runs.  About a 42 hour ordeal.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The till is the money you take in on any given day. It is supposed to find it's way to me pretty much untouched.


 It was untouched Bo$$ but sometimes it wanders around a spell.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll be postin' live from the smoke pit........only thing I don't like about these big cooks is not sleeping.  I get all kind-a cranky.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm out too.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey jb
> 
> Wife wants to get me a John boat or canoe or row  boat for my bday this Sunday
> 
> ...


 Just roll it over and make a smoker out of it. She'll get the message. You can either 'Offset" or "direct' under it. Whatever your heart desires.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> But, still, even though it ain't my idea.....if I came across a bunch of yote puppies I'd be tempted to try and raise one as a pet.
> 
> I darn sure couldn't kill a puppy like that fella did.  Just not in me.


I'd take it to the church. That is what the church is for. I dang sure would not take it to a quasi form of Government, that ain't even elected and tryin to use the biblical principals to advance their own agenda. and get rich off  donations; offerings , they won't quit beggin  till they are tithes but they won't use that word. .


Every body in this world has some kind of religion they work off of at the root of them.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Every body in this world has some kind of religion flop.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Okay folks I got to go to sleep. Got to guide them South Georgia Turkey hunters in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Hope they tip me good.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

I put em on the Turkeys, but I don't shoot for them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2015)

May need to take them out for some shooting instructions.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

Who can find their driveway now.?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

Religion;  some take a holt of Scrapy:, Shake him like a Shaker. I just a plant from that other thread I bin plunderin into since yall took oft tonight. I Do Not respond tho , not there. I got my own, thank you ever so much. Like coon kits, I'd leave them to a fate, whatever fate that might be.

Then again, the Good Samaritan was dealing with a flesh and blood human, not a yote. Them PETA folks can twist it real tight. Emotions of mine runnin rampant now. I sure wish boss would get on here and say whether he got her with rock salt and missed my old truck.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope they tip me good.


L. O. L. dey sGA , not highrolers from Floriduh.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> May need to take them out for some shooting instructions.


Bet they need more instruction than that according to the way they act around here.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Okay folks I got to go to sleep. Got to guide them South Georgia Turkey hunters in the morning.


Oh Oh. I did not exzpect you to be postin at 12.03AM. Bein what with your celebratin and all.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

I had a guide one time when I was being interviewed to be a guide duck huntin. We partayed perty good and he did not wake me at 4;30 like I thought he would. Possibly because we were there already and shootin time was not till quarter to seven. I awoke him and he said he had took sick over night and for me to go by my lonesome and do him proud. He advised me about that quarter drain splittin the field since all I had was coon huntin hip boots. He said, You'll Dunkem donuts if you ain't carefull.

Wasn't nothin too it . I got most a limit on my side of the ditch. But for two that fell across it. So I just Dunked my Doughnuts and went and fetched them myownself. When we got back, I was proud, he was wakin up and was proud, and all the Beaureaucrats was proud.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

I am a tad bit peeved. How many of yall get on here usin Google?? Right now Google got a cartoon goin on about the Hunley. Ticks me oft. Per switchin to Yahoo et alia, I think I Will just Google Google  and tell them they hired a dumbfellow moron, and see what happens by this time of night tomorrow night. I done had to set a few Karaoke/Dj's straight. Why not Google as well?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

I am gon. two


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

Pleasey, please allow me to kick it offon 2015 /4/21. at 2:34 AM .


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

My quick reply button don't function.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

Properly , most times.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

I went to church again yes taddy knowin full well it was goin to throw me off schedule.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

It did.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

So who gonna steelers dis


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

Track I been trailin a good part of the night on?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

Come bustin in and fall treed?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

Tellin the whole world about it like he did something marvelous?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

Racin against the white page where only a treeing walker can win.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

Neck and neck with the white page. Time gettin shy.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 21, 2015)

GOOOODmornin.


Good morning flop. please yall take over , I done out did my myslf.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2015)

Scrapy been on a roll !!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm up !


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm up don't have to be at work until 730 I got fancy pan s hours today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm up too, but ready for a nappy poo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

This waiting around to goto work ain't my deal.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

Booyah


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2015)

Scrappy ridin the night train!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey and good morning


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2015)

Mornin fuzzy fancy pants.


----------



## ccherry (Apr 21, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2015)

Road trip to KYDawgs hood for some smallmouthed bass


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Road trip to KYDawgs hood for some smallmouthed bass



I think he mentioned possibility of deers.......wonder if a hunt/fish/drank combo trip can happen.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Scrapy lost me when he starting talking about taking coyote pups and dropping them off at a church, or I guess that's what he was saying


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Scrapy lost me when he starting talking about taking coyote pups and dropping them off at a church, or I guess that's what he was saying



I think there was a nugget of wisdom buried in there....but, I just couldn't find it


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Scraps dun made my head ache


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Mornin folks!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Live from Cell Block C  !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2015)

mornign ladies and gents


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2015)

its twosday  atleast it aint moanday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2015)

nitram aint here so ill try for it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2015)

I suddenly wanna go buy some dapper dan


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

HuH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2015)

dapper dan flop^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

I Almost stolt it!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2015)

almos only counts in horse shoes and hand gurnaids.  Not flop steals


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Honk Honk


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Good thang Honkeys cell has wifi


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Dapper Dan gives a man wisdom


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Billy is listen to the ray D o. 92 sumpan outa Orlando. Said hes gona win a1000 $ doin it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Wisdom make the world fall down.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

errr go round


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Billy has those radio show games figured out.. Says his secrets the redial button


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Nitram should put his flop skills to the test on some radio contest


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Billy wants to take me on a turkey callin contest tour.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

He says I'll whoop a real hen.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Do hens judge the contests or gobblers?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

I haven't been turkey hunting but once this year


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

I guess I'm being to useful


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Got the camper ready for the season


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you tell where I leave my trach can^^


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I average about 1 turkey hunt per 18 years.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

yall left dis un open


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

goin fur it


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

phlop


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

mownin


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

billy gettin his resume reddy


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

could be a goodern


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

he checked "yup" on the night shift


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

and weekends


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

that away he can hunt your stand all week


----------



## Yota Love (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone in here?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

whut?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

33 wishes he could catch fish like f/h.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Thats wut f/h told me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

says you don't know how to hold your mouth. wut ever that means.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

i have allergees that's why i keep my mouth open


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

fh gets real quiet when the shellcrackers heat up


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mtr= heavy mouth breather


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

may not get in on the best ones this year


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

most of the times i caint hear either


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

some say im stubborn


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

i just didn't hear what they said the 3rd time


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

m03, have u ever fished ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

For fish?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Your girl friend have blond hair. m03 ?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

that was my niece


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

wut eye mist???


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2015)

flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

looking good for Sunday am. may have to dig a worm


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 33 wishes he could catch fish like f/h.



Ain't never fished with FH, but I've fished with 33 a time or 3........dude knows how to ketch um.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like FH knows how to ketch um too


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know nuthin' about ketchin' fish, but I'm as persistent as anybody.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2015)

i fish for sea lions


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sup sup


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

So, I'm the neighborhood Billy......kind-a embarrassin'


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

It's the white bass run, which means lotsa fishes.  Lotsa fishes means lotsa fish heads in the trash can.  Lotsa fish heads in the trash can means smelly trash.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

My pooter quit on me this weekend so I cleant it with a air hose an put it back together and now I can't get logged back on. Does anyone know my password?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

My pooter was like that smelly trash can.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2015)

Morning all, sure hope Dave didn't
run Nic off for good.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

If hall know my password don't be reading my PM's. Theys some pitchers and stuff I don't want anyone to see. Well, I don't care but other folks might not like y'all seeing them.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2015)

Have a nice day guy's,
catch lots of fish.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Im fixin to take my trash to the dump in a few hours.......then I gotsta far my garbage service, they have refused to pick it up the last two weeks.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2015)

I think there's a backway in TP


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

.....it stinks that bad.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

I just watched em through my winder walk up to the can, then walk away.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Called and left unpleasant message at their place of bidness.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

But, this definitely makes me Billy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm trying to do a reset password, what species of bird is called a bobwhite? Dang crazy questions they making me answer.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

morning, i'm here


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm up and at em


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

busy busy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

flop it martin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2015)

Look, i wasnt even trying.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2015)

bbl


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Later Karen


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

T P, I told them Bob White was a kid I went to skool wid in the 6th grade twice.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

He had a dog named "shut-up" that thing barked all the time.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Locker down


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Let er burn


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Woooooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Hissister name was Am'i White.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe I don't want tp lock it down


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

I knew some whites from school


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe I will lock it.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2015)

Cain't stop wut's comin'


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

This un's bout did


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

It's gettin crusty


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

All White's look alike.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

9 mowa


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh  lftr


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> All White's look alike.



Honkeys?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

T P's password is Shazam


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2015)

Mornin folks  who gots the nextun not it


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dive safe.. Bigs


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

CYL in the nexten.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Prematurely


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ohhhh yeeeaa


----------

